
What is Developer Anarchy and how is it different from Agile development? - andrew-lucker
https://medium.com/@andrew_subarctic/what-is-developer-anarchy-and-how-is-it-different-from-agile-software-development-6e212d6b8dfb
======
shams93
I've seen this tried but what tends to happen is you have the "tech lead"
become a project dictator, in my experience its horrible. Agile actually
works, unless you have equal input on a project and are treated as a peer
generally so called developer anarchy devolves quickly into a lead developer
autocracy. However some elements like developer manged merges and devops
blending of roles is useful.

